# What is your most common wine cellar problem/pain points?



## chenny1602 (May 23, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I'm doing research on the most common problems or pain points wine cellar owners experience. 

I'm keen to hear from those of you who own a wine cellar or have worked in wine cellars (for a wine bottle storage, wine merchant or restaurant), what the most common issues are.

Is it maintaining the temperature, humidity and light of the wine cellar for various wines?
Is it disorganized wine cellars "I don't know what I've got" - because its so time intensive to continually maintain an ordered cellar and keep track of all the inventory of wines?
Is it storing and retrieving wines, always having to rejig when you purchase new wines, or looking for the specific bottle but can't find it?
Is it ensuring the right wines are kept at the right environment and conditions?
...other issues / pain points?

Thank you so much!


----------



## bkisel (May 23, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!

I'm a hobbyist... For me its not practical to do my fermentation in my relatively cool basement cellar. This means I'm doing my fermentation and stabilizing upstairs in my kitchen/dinning room area and then carrying my carboys down to the basement for bulk aging, bottling and storage. Oh, and cleanup is done in the kitchen and equipment ported back down to the basement for storage until next use.


----------

